# Shote / eshte



## Chazz

Hi,


"Im ani lo shote cafe koev li ha rosh"


"Im ani lo eshte kafe ekav li ha rosh"


If speaking in general are there any differences between them? ( if i dont drink coffee i get a headache") 

thanks


----------



## airelibre

The first is a general remark, the second is what is happening at that point: If I don't drink some coffee (soon), I will have a headache.

(The first: If I don't drink coffee I get a headache.)


----------



## Konstantinos

Shote has infinitive as lishtot???


----------



## Drink

Konstantinos said:


> Shote has infinitive as lishtot???


 Yes.


----------



## tFighterPilot

Chazz said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> "Im ani lo shote cafe koev li ha rosh"
> 
> 
> "Im ani lo eshte kafe ekav li ha rosh"
> 
> 
> If speaking in general are there any differences between them? ( if i dont drink coffee i get a headache")
> 
> thanks


In Hebrew people often use the present tense to indicate a future event. As far as I've seen, it doesn't change the meaning of the sentence. BTW, in basic training you can even hear past tense used for future events, such as "שלושים שניות הייתם שם". But only there.


----------



## arielipi

tFighterPilot said:


> In Hebrew people often use the present tense to indicate a future event. As far as I've seen, it doesn't change the meaning of the sentence. BTW, in basic training you can even hear past tense used for future events, such as "שלושים שניות הייתם שם". But only there.


I see it not as a future event, rather as a statement.
If i dont drink coffee i have a headache.


----------



## Haskol

I can think of another case where past tense is used for future (or maybe present). When someone leaves a place sometimes they'll say הלכתי, which in the context means: I'm leaving right now.


----------



## bazq

tFighterPilot said:


> In Hebrew people often use the present tense to indicate a future event. As far as I've seen, it doesn't change the meaning of the sentence. BTW, in basic training you can even hear past tense used for future events, such as "שלושים שניות הייתם שם". But only there.



It's not limited to the army.
In general there's a slow development taking place where the past tense is used as a perfect aspect.

היינו / הלכנו = "let's go/leave"
דבר איתי כשהגעת = "talk to me when you're there/when you "will have arrived"
הגעת לצומת, פנית ימינה, עברת את המכולת (giving directions) = "when you get to the intersection turn right, pass the store..."

There are many more uses like these occurring in everyday speech.


----------



## airelibre

bazq said:


> It's not limited to the army.
> In general there's a slow development taking place where the past tense is used as a perfect aspect.
> 
> היינו / הלכנו = "let's go/leave"
> דבר איתי כשהגעת = "talk to me when you're there/when you "will have arrived"
> הגעת לצומת, פנית ימינה, עברת את המכולת (giving directions) = "when you get to the intersection turn right, pass the store..."
> 
> There are many more uses like these occurring in everyday speech.



I'm glad you mentioned the perfective aspect. This is what came to mind for me, but I was not quite sure enough to say.
For example, when I saw the army example and this:
הגעת לצומת, פנית ימינה, עברת את המכולת 
I thought "once you have..."
"Once you've been there three minutes"
"Once you've arrived at the crossroads, have turned right, passed the store..."

Past in the function of present/future tense makes an action seem more immediate I feel. Like when you have two words consecutively like שברת, שילמת.


----------



## Drink

airelibre said:


> I'm glad you mentioned the perfective aspect. This is what came to mind for me, but I was not quite sure enough to say.
> For example, when I saw the army example and this:
> הגעת לצומת, פנית ימינה, עברת את המכולת
> I thought "once you have..."
> "Once you've been there three minutes"
> "Once you've arrived at the crossroads, have turned right, passed the store..."
> 
> Past in the function of present/future tense makes an action seem more immediate I feel. Like when you have two words consecutively like שברת, שילמת.



Just thought I'd mention that the "perfect" aspect is not the same thing as the "perfective" aspect.


----------



## airelibre

Sorry, that was an autocorrect mistake.


----------

